# Gabel für CT



## axel123 (3. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vom Jürgen vor 2 Jahren ein Cheap Trick nach meinen Vorstellung basteln lassen.







Das CT fahre ich seitdem mit der hier sichtbaren Z1 light ETA mit 150mm, die war noch vorhanden. Das ist bergab auch äußerst souverän.

Das Problem ist nur, ich fahre eigentlich einfach das, was man heute wohl "Trail/All Mountain mit leichten Anklängen an Enduro" nennt und früher CC hieß und davor MTB und davor Radfahren.....

So bin ich zum Beispiel letztes Jahr auch mal ein 24h-Rennen mit dem Ding mitgefahren, was durchaus lustig, aber bergauf echt anstrengend und langsam war  Wobei ich auf den Bergabpassagen ziemlich punkten konnte 



Jetzt suche ich eine vernünftige Gabel, die den Vorderbau deutlich absenkt (also so 100-120mm Federweg) und mich dadurch regelrecht den Berg hochschiessen lässt  Trotzdem sollte sie auch einem zügig gefahrenen Trail bergab gewachsen sein, Fahrergewicht ist hoch, Fahrtechnik aber recht gut. Größere Flugphasen hab ich auch nicht im Repertoir...

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Marzocchi 4x? Oder doch einfach ne Reba mit Maxle light? Oder...?

Vielen Dank schonmal an Euch...


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (3. März 2011)

Hallo Axel123
Hatte früher in meinen CT auch eine Z1 Light ETA drin die is aber eher fürs grobe 
Habe mein CT jetzt auf 4X umgebaut mit einer MZ 4X.
Aber für deinen Einsatzzweck ist die 4X fehl am Platz.
Würde da eher eine Pike U-Turn empfehlen.
Absenkbar (je nach Einsatzzweck) stabil mit Maxle vielleicht ein bischen schwer aber wer ein 24 h Rennen mitfährt hat ehe genug Schmalz in den Beinen 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (3. März 2011)

axel123 schrieb:


> Oder doch einfach ne Reba mit Maxle light?



Ich glaube du hast dir die Frage selbst beantwortet Für deinen Einsatzzweck ist die Reba mit Maxle Light wohl eine sehr gute Wahl

Gruß Jens!

Übrigens ein sehr schönes Cheap Trick


----------



## axel123 (4. März 2011)

erstmal vielen dank für die tips.

@michael: warum meinst du, dass die 4x nicht geeignet wäre? zu schwer? zu unsensibel? die pike mag ich leider gar nicht. ist eine rein subjektive abneigung, die ich noch nicht mal begründen kann. komisch eigentlich 

@jens: die reba erscheint mir momentan auch recht gut geeignet. ich frag mich nur, ob die bergab ausreichend mitmacht...
freut mich, wenn dir mein ct gefällt


----------



## Heili (4. März 2011)

Vielleicht wär auch ne Sektor was für dich.
Die gibts doch bestimmt auch mit Absenkung oder?


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (4. März 2011)

Hey Axel

die 4X ist reine Dirtjump-Gabel nur "etwas" leichter und die Reba halte ich meiner Meinung nach auch zu schwach für das was du so alles machen willst.
Ich weiß ja nicht genau was du mit bergab meinst aber so wie ich das lese willst du halt eine Gabel für mehrere Hochzeiten 
In deinem Falle würde ich dir das gleiche Vorschlagen wie Heili irgendwas absenkbares. Vielleicht ne Lyrik, Sektor, Revelation oder was es sonst noch absenkbares auf dem Markt so gibt.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre vieleicht noch ein zweites Bike, das den ein oder anderen Bereich abdeckt.


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. März 2011)

Hallo Axel!
Ich würde weiterhin zur Reba tendieren. Die Gabeln stecken schon einiges weg und und wenn du ein wenig fahrtechnick hast, ist es auch kein Problem. Schließlich hat sie ja eine Steckachse und ist ordentlich steif. Wenn ich sehe, was die heutigen Gabeln alles einstecken müssen und bei welcher Bauweise wir heute bei CC-Gabeln angekommen sind, dann finde ich eine Relevation mit Maxle Lite und 150mm die optimale Allmountaingabel, aber ich glaube du willst ja weniger haben, also wird dann die Reba die optimale Gabel sein. Aber du hast ja heute eh die Qual der Wahl und deine jetztige ist ja auch nicht die schlechteste und ich glaube soviel macht die keinere Gabel auch nicht aus. Du darfst den Wohlfühlfaktor nicht vergessen, der ist für mich auch immens wichtig und ein Cheap Trick ist nunmal keine Bergaufrakete sondern für den ultimativen Fahrspaß gemacht
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Omegar (5. März 2011)

Du könntest eine Gabel nehmen die zwischen 150 und 110mm arbeitet. Wenn du diese vom Lenker aus verstellen kannst, hast du bergab reserven und Bergauf ne steife CC-Front. Eine Fox würde sich in dem Rahmen sicher ganz gut machen?!


----------



## axel123 (8. März 2011)

vielen dank für eure tips.
ich werde mir jetzt erstmal ne 100mm reba von einem freund einbauen und schauen wie es sich so fährt. ich bin gespannt.

dann sehen wir weiter...


----------

